# Upgrading my computer



## cuzzaUK (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi guys, currently i have a 

Hewlet packard compaq presario
AMD athelon 64 processor 3500+
1.79 ghz, 960 mb of ram
300 WATT power supply

Basically i want my computer to run games like crisis, modern warfare 2, wow or programmes like sony vegas with ease runnin on high graphics etc

what do i need to do this ?

i was looking at this graphics card : http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=GCB-XNGTX26OCD

but i dont know wether it will fit, now i dont know what type of ram my comp has but that need upgrading too, if someone could help me out i will be soo happy

please help me guys !!!

Thanks


----------



## daisymtc (Nov 7, 2009)

Download CPU-Z and tell us what is the motherboard model


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 7, 2009)

ok i will be seconds, thanks


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 7, 2009)

Ok the motherboard is called 

ASUSTEK comp[uter inc
Model - Nodusum 1.03
Chipset - Nvidia geforce 6150
Southbridge - Nvidia nforce 410/430 mcp
LPCIO - SMSC


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 7, 2009)

ram is ddr2 btw ! so wud this work ??

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/4GB-PC2-5300-...vr_id=&cguid=b6b63ddc1240a0aad36010d0ffe645ed

Thanks


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 7, 2009)

anyone ?


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 7, 2009)

cmon plz guys ?? my mum said she will get me the stuff tomorrow


----------



## Dystopia (Nov 7, 2009)

RAM is good, video card is good. BUT you will also need a new PSU. Something along the lines of a 600W will be good. Make sure its not crap! if a PSU dies, it can take our your other compnenets as well! Soo get something like Corsair, Thermaltake, OCz, Silverstone, HEC is pretty good as well. Your CPU should be upgraded as well, at least a dual core 2.1Ghz. You may have to upgrade your motherboard as well...depending on wether or not you current supports Athlon 64 X2. Do you know the socket?


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi do you mind if i add you on msn or somethin becasue you seem to know what your talkin about  

i might aswell buy a hole new pc then ey ??

thanks


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 7, 2009)

do i know the socket for wa?nand how do i find out ?


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 7, 2009)

???


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 7, 2009)

??


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 7, 2009)

anyoneee cmon, me mum wants to buy ,me them tomoz


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 7, 2009)

some1 plz help me out here


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 7, 2009)

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=CPI-E7400
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=MEO-D2-4096G64
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=PSO-600MXSP
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=GCB-XNGTX26OCD

That is the list of everything i need, will all this deffinatley fit inside my computer ???

please help me out here !!

Thanks


----------



## Gooberman (Nov 7, 2009)

You're going to need a new CPU new Video card more ram new power supply and if you don't have atleast AN AM2 Mother board you're going to need a new Mother board 
So pretty much a whole new computer


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 7, 2009)

how can i find out if i have an AM2 motherboard ?? please

Thanks


----------



## Gooberman (Nov 7, 2009)

ok was checking though your stuff, you're going to need a LGA775 mother board


----------



## Gooberman (Nov 7, 2009)

and i'm pretty sure you're going to need a new case HP/Compaq always have these small cases lol


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 7, 2009)

goober man do you have msn so i can talk to you better ??

And my motherboard is AMT as on cpu-z is says :

package : socket AM2 (940)


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 7, 2009)

even tho my motherboard is AM2 will i still need to buy a new one ??


----------



## Gooberman (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah if you want that CPU, you picked an Intel LGA775 CPU you would need to buy an AM2 CPU to keep that one also i don't really know if you have a PCIe or AGP slot for the graphics card


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 7, 2009)

how can i find out if i have these slots ?

Thanks


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 7, 2009)

here are some shots of the mother board





















do i ahve these slots ?

Thanks


----------



## wooxie2 (Nov 7, 2009)

I think thats an AGP slot for video card. So you will need to choose a card for AGP slot. If its not AGP, then it's PCI-Express. PCI is faster then AGP i think, but AGP cards are cheaper.


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 7, 2009)

Its got a PCIe X16 slot, the longer black slot. With the processor you have, plus the fact its a older HP board, you probably dont have to many CPUs to upgrade to, or even if HP gave any bios updates to even recognize that many newer processor.

You need to get a mid grade card like a 4850/GTS 250 and upgrade your power supply and move them to your next computer if you decide to update more later.

Or just trash the whole thing and just build a new stack, case and all.


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 7, 2009)

:/ :/ so basically i shud buy a whole new pc :/ only problem is .. i cant, mum was gunna buy me all of these components for this pc as she spends 300 on me for crimbo. here is a new cpu i found, will this work in here ?

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=CPA-AP965GH-B

also wont the graphics card i want work in here :/ bad times  

Thanks


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 7, 2009)

cuzzaUK said:


> :/ :/ so basically i shud buy a whole new pc :/ only problem is .. i cant, mum was gunna buy me all of these components for this pc as she spends 300 on me for crimbo. here is a new cpu i found, will this work in here ?
> 
> http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=CPA-AP965GH-B
> 
> ...


 
Like I said you could update your video card and power supply. You have a PCIe slot. Plus increase your memory.

Dont think that board can run that processor. The board only has a old 3 phase power setup. That processor would probably fry it, plus the bios would probably not recognize it anyway. If you really want to upgrade the processor you will need to find a AM2 processor, something like a Athlon X2 5000/5200


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 7, 2009)

would this one work with it ??

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=CPA-AD52DO-B

Thanks


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 7, 2009)

cuzzaUK said:


> would this one work with it ??
> 
> http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=CPA-AD52DO-B
> 
> Thanks


 
Yeah, more then likely that one would work. Plus the GTX 260 you had picked out is pretty much overkill for your system. Go with a GTS 250 and the power supply you had picked out.


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 7, 2009)

ok, is there a chance i could get a 3ghz version of that or ?

so wud all the graphics cards, ram, psu deffo fit now ? is it safe for me to order these ??

Thanks


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 7, 2009)

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=MEO-D2-4096G64

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=PSO-600MXSP

One of these
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/search.aspx?search=GTS%20250

And 
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/products.aspx?cat=8&subcat=335&brand=7

If you want a AM2+ or AM3 processor you will need to upgrade your motherboard.


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 7, 2009)

so cant i have the gtx 260 i showed you earlier 

and is duel core 2.6ghz good enuf to play cod 6 and wow with good graphics etc ??

Thanks for the help


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 7, 2009)

ok so here is my final list !!!, i just want you to answer this tho, will my computer be noticaley faster ? will programmes run faster ? will my games be able to run on higher graphics ? cod5, cod 6, wow, css ?
will programmes such as sony vegas runn alot better now ??

here is my final list

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=GCB-XNGTS25OC1
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=CPA-AD52DO-B
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=MEO-D2-4096G64
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=PSO-600MXSP

Thanks


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah, sure you could get the GTX 260. But it would be overkill for your system. And for the price difference of one you could get another motherboard and Phenom processor instead.

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=CPA-AP2720

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=MBA-M4A78HTPC
Or
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=MBA-M4N72E Might not fit your case.

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=MEO-D2-4096G64

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=PSO-600MXSP

And

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/search.aspx?search=GTS%20250


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 7, 2009)

ok so here is my final list !!!, i just want you to answer this tho, will my computer be noticaley faster ? will programmes run faster ? will my games be able to run on higher graphics ? cod5, cod 6, wow, css ?
will programmes such as sony vegas runn alot better now ??

here is my final list

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/prod...GCB-XNGTS25OC1
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/prod...e=CPA-AD52DO-B
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/prod...MEO-D2-4096G64
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/prod...de=PSO-600MXSP

Thanks


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 7, 2009)

Links dont work.


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 7, 2009)

sorry

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=GCB-XNGTS25OC1

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=CPA-AD52DO-B

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=MEO-D2-4096G64

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=PSO-600MXSP

Thanks for all your help btw sir !


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah, it will all work. Compared to what you had you will notice a big difference.

I would save a few bucks and go with a 512MB. model
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=GCB-XNGTS25OC5
or
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=GCX-XNGTS2505


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 7, 2009)

Yay  i will order tomorrow, thanks alot man  ia lready have 1 gig ram in this computer and there is another 2 slots next to it were the 4 gig can go, shud i leave the other gig in there or take it out ??

also shud i maybee get an 800watt power supply to be on the safe side ??

cheers bro


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 7, 2009)

The Power supply will be fine. I would take out the other memory and just run the new matched set. 4Gb. is plenty.


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 7, 2009)

alright, thanks alot for your help i really appriciate it  i will get some pics of the new monster when its finised 

again thankyou !!


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 7, 2009)

Get back to us. Wish ya good luck.


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 7, 2009)

luck, wa do i need tha for lmao ! all these parts are gurenteed to fit arnt they ?


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 8, 2009)

Since your running onboard video now. Before you swap out, uninstall your onboard video drivers and see if there is a setting in your bios to disable it. And you can download the new drivers here and save them. When you boot up the first time just install them.
Just pick your OS and card 
http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 8, 2009)

do i have to do this ? or can i just leave the driver installed and once i have installed new driver for 250gts i will uninstall old driver ?

tHANKS


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 8, 2009)

So which is nbetter out of these 2 cards ?

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=GCB-XNGTS25OC1

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=GCX-XNGTS2501

Thanks


----------



## Stoic Sentinel (Nov 8, 2009)

cuzzaUK said:


> So which is nbetter out of these 2 cards ?
> 
> http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=GCB-XNGTS25OC1
> 
> ...



I would go with XFX http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=GCX-XNGTS2501 , even if it means paying £10+


***EDIT***
I would still rather go with ATI, because imo, all Nvidia cards are overpriced.


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 8, 2009)

but sureley the bfg is better becasue it is oc ?


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 8, 2009)

or am i completley wrong lmao


----------



## bomberboysk (Nov 8, 2009)

You can overclock a card yourself. However, i would recommend going with an Ati card at this price point:
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=GCS-XR57710

Best card for the money right now IMO, similar performance to a HD4890, DirectX11, overclocks well.


Also guys...i wouldnt rank Asus up there with XFX and EVGA, if you have ever dealt with Asus support you will know exactly what im talking about.


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 8, 2009)

so do you think that ati card is better than the geforce oc 250gts ?


----------



## bomberboysk (Nov 8, 2009)

cuzzaUK said:


> so do you think that ati card is better than the geforce oc 250gts ?


Quite easily....the GTS250 is just a 9800gtx for all intents and purposes. On the other hand, the 4770 beats out a gtx275 in most tests.


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 8, 2009)

hmm i am not sure this will fit with my mother board.

here is my mother board, http://www.computerforum.com/163352-upgrading-my-computer.html

will it fit onto this do you know ??

and are you deffinat5ley sure its better ?


----------



## bomberboysk (Nov 8, 2009)

I went ahead and copied your posts to this thread, vs continuing in another users thread.

The 5770 will fit, however judging from your previous posts i would not recommend upgrading to a newer cpu, i would hold off upgrading the cpu until you can get yourself a motherboard and cpu, to upgrade to a better processor like a Phenom or Phenom II.


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 8, 2009)

so dont u think i shud get the list stated previously in this thread ?? why is this ?

i am not a hardcore gamer btw, i am jst a casual gamer, i like world of warcraft, cod, left4dead and use some programmes like adobe after effects, photoshop and sony vegas ?

why not update my cpu ?


Thanks


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 8, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> The 5770 will fit, however judging from your previous posts i would not recommend upgrading to a newer cpu, i would hold off upgrading the cpu until you can get yourself a motherboard and cpu, to upgrade to a better processor like a Phenom or Phenom II.


 
Done tried that in post 35


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 8, 2009)

lmao what shud i dooo ??? shall i continue and buy these things or not buy them strangle hold

lol im confused hehe


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 8, 2009)

Well its kinda like this, your motherboard and processor is killing you. If you keep your board and upgrade to a X2 5200, which in itself is a upgrade from a single core 3500. It will bottleneck any card above a GTX 250/4850. Thats the problem with going for a better video card.


Thats why I suggested dropping the GTX 260/plus the X2 5200 and for the price difference going with a new board, Phenom II processor and the GTS 250 in post 35


----------



## bomberboysk (Nov 8, 2009)

cuzzaUK said:


> lmao what shud i dooo ??? shall i continue and buy these things or not buy them strangle hold
> 
> lol im confused hehe


What was your overall budget for upgrades?

You could easily go with something like a 4850 to save money:
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=GCA-XR485H512


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 8, 2009)

:/ i dont understand reli mate, have u got msn or somethin so u can explain bette or ?

if i get a new mother board then that means i wud need a new case, power supply, graphicas card, processor, ram and then this will go over my 300 oiund budget :/


----------



## bomberboysk (Nov 8, 2009)

cuzzaUK said:


> :/ i dont understand reli mate, have u got msn or somethin so u can explain bette or ?
> 
> if i get a new mother board then that means i wud need a new case, power supply, graphicas card, processor, ram and then this will go over my 300 oiund budget :/


Not necessarily, you may have to go for a slightly less powerful GPU however.

GPU:
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=GCA-XR485H512

Mobo:
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=MBA-M3A78CM

PSU:
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=PSO-600SXS

CPU:
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=CPA-AD2620-B

Memory:
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=MEG-D24096D80D

Should be able to fit a microatx board in your current case:good:


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 8, 2009)

ohh no happy days  just realised i get about 600-700 for crimbo as me mum and dad are spli so i will get money of both 

i will be anble to afford a new case now, better processor, mobo,gpu, windowns 7 

any help with wa i shud get to run boss graphics and programmes


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 8, 2009)

would this list be ok ??

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=CAA-ENGP-BK

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=PSC-700SPM

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=MEO-D2-4096G64

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=MBA-M4A78P

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=GCX-XNGTS2501

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=CPA-AD2620-B


----------



## bomberboysk (Nov 8, 2009)

CPU:
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=CPA-AP2955

Mobo:
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=MBG-MA79XTUD4P

Case:
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=CAC-RC600

GPU:
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=GCS-XR585H1

Memory:
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=MEG-D34096D13T

PSU:
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=PSC-650TX

And then should be enough left to get windows 7 home premium (64bit)


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 8, 2009)

What kind of Harddrive do you already have? You would not want a do a big time upgrade, but end up using a old 20GB. IDE harddrive.


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 8, 2009)

how can i out ddr3 memory into a ddr2 mobo ?


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 8, 2009)

cuzzaUK said:


> how can i out ddr3 memory into a ddr2 mobo ?


 
Change it to this.
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=MBG-MA79XTUD4P


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 8, 2009)

yer i need hard-drive too, erm 500gb will be enuf me thinks, or 1t

either will be great, i dno which 1 to get


----------



## bomberboysk (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=HDW-500LS


----------



## JCP21 (Nov 8, 2009)

^^^ lucky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 i have upgaded my computer since i built it, maybe its time to


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 8, 2009)

with that new mobo, i wud need an am3 processor wudnt i


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 8, 2009)

Or the 1TB.
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=HDW-1000FALS


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 8, 2009)

cuzzaUK said:


> with that new mobo, i wud need an am3 processor wudnt i


 
The Phenom II 955 is a AM3


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 8, 2009)

no 500gb is fine, but with that am3 mobo, i wud need aam3 processor wudnt i ?


----------



## bomberboysk (Nov 8, 2009)

cuzzaUK said:


> no 500gb is fine, but with that am3 mobo, i wud need aam3 processor wudnt i ?


Yes, take a look at the list i put up, there is a Phenom II X4 955 which is an AM3 cpu.


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 8, 2009)

cuzzaUK said:


> no 500gb is fine, but with that am3 mobo, i wud need aam3 processor wudnt i ?


 

Go with bombers build in post 65, change the board to the one I give you a link too and either harddrive we gave you a link too and you will be setup.

Man that was a long sentence


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 8, 2009)

oh yer sorry :/ ok so here is my final choice of stuff, and i would like you to look over it to check its all ok 

i just wanna know if this will play games and full settings, would it run programmes good such as hd video editing etc

HD
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=HDW-500LS

OS
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=SWM-WIN7HP6O

CPU
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=CPA-AP2955

MEM
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=MEG-D34096D13T

PSU
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=PSC-650TX

CASE
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=CAA-ENGP-BK

G CARD
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=GCS-XR585H1

MOBO
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=MBG-MA79XTUD4P

is this all ok ?? would i need any additional coolin fans ???

THANKS


----------



## bomberboysk (Nov 8, 2009)

Even though that case "looks cool" you might think, im not sure how well the cooling would be on it. Something like a coolermaster RC690 isnt as flashy, but it hsa great cooling.


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 8, 2009)

You got it man, good setup. Dont like the case though.


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 8, 2009)

can u guys show me a good coolin case plz ?

even so, would i need some extra fans in there ??

and r u guys sure that psu is enuf ??

thans


----------



## bomberboysk (Nov 8, 2009)

That corsair power supply is plenty.

Wont need any extra fans, however i highly recommend an aftermarket heatsink for cpu, this is one of the better budget ones:
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=HFX-HDTS1283R

Best budget case imo:
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=CAC-RC600


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 8, 2009)

ok ok, will that deffo attach to the cpu and mobo in my list ??

Thanks


----------



## bomberboysk (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes, AM2/AM2+/AM3 sockets use a standardized mount system.


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 8, 2009)

If you want a little flasher case, I've used about 20 of this things and there good cases with nice airflow. Later you can add a 120 front if you want.
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=CAN-XAPOL-BK


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 8, 2009)

does this case come with a fan at the back and front ??

thanks


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 8, 2009)

Comes stock with a 120 back and 120 side fan. Has a place to add a 120 front.


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 8, 2009)

ahhh ok kool  now i have all my stuff 

i just dunno how to put it all together lmao !! all the wires make me scared :/

how do i install all the drivers, g cards, windows 7 :/


----------



## bomberboysk (Nov 8, 2009)

StrangleHold said:


> If you want a little flasher case, I've used about 20 of this things and there good cases with nice airflow. Later you can add a 120 front if you want.
> http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=CAN-XAPOL-BK


Pretty decent cases as well.

With those cases i recommend taking the 120mm off the side and moving it to the front for a better front->back airflow.


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 8, 2009)

ah ok, so i take it the front fan will suck in cold air whilst the back fan sucks out hot air ?


----------



## bomberboysk (Nov 8, 2009)

cuzzaUK said:


> ah ok, so i take it the front fan will suck in cold air whilst the back fan sucks out hot air ?


Relatively Speaking, yes. ATX Cases are designed for a front to back airflow


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 8, 2009)

cuzzaUK said:


> ahhh ok kool  now i have all my stuff
> 
> i just dunno how to put it all together lmao !! all the wires make me scared :/
> 
> how do i install all the drivers, g cards, windows 7 :/


 
All your drivers for the board are here. Use these instead of the CD that comes with the board/newer
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/...?ProductID=3010&ost=windows+7+64bit#anchor_os

You video card drivers are here, just pick your OS and card.
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx

Installing Windows 7
http://windows7homepremium.windowsreinstall.com/windows7installguides/index.htm


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 8, 2009)

seems hard haha  oh yeh we forto dvd drives :/ which 1 do i need ?


----------



## bomberboysk (Nov 8, 2009)

cuzzaUK said:


> seems hard haha  oh yeh we forto dvd drives :/ which 1 do i need ?


Dont understand your question


----------



## Sprawla (Nov 8, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> Dont understand your question



I believe he meant to say that you forgot DVD drives. This forum does have spell check, people should use it


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 8, 2009)

sorry, was in a rush !! yes, i forgot about dvd drives, which one do i need ??


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=DRP-P18LBK

would that work with my mother board bomberboysk


----------



## Stoic Sentinel (Nov 8, 2009)

cuzzaUK said:


> http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=DRP-P18LBK
> 
> would that work with my mother board bomberboysk



Whoa, 10 pages on a computer upgrade  Anyways, yeah, as long as you don't have any other IDE devices using up the only IDE slot on the MOBO, it should work.


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 8, 2009)

what do u mean by that ?


----------



## Stoic Sentinel (Nov 8, 2009)

cuzzaUK said:


> what do u mean by that ?



I'll try to explain it in quotes.


You ODD is an IDE model.



> *IDE* DVD Writer




Your motherboard only has 1 IDE channel, or slot.



> *IDE Channels: 1*




So the conclusion is that unless you have another IDE device (e.g. an IDE hard drive, you'd have to try to find a SATA DVD writer or a SATA HDD.) *_But after looking through your parts, you should be fine._*


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 8, 2009)

haha ok thanks alot pal  

is everything ok to order now ? is it safe for me to order everythin ?

Thanks


----------



## Stoic Sentinel (Nov 8, 2009)

cuzzaUK said:


> haha ok thanks alot pal
> 
> is everything ok to order now ? is it safe for me to order everythin ?
> 
> Thanks



Yep, have fun


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 8, 2009)

haha thanks  the only thing i am scared about is installin drivers and all tha stuff :/ scary stuff haha


----------



## bomberboysk (Nov 8, 2009)

Stoic Sentinel said:


> Whoa, 10 pages on a computer upgrade  Anyways, yeah, as long as you don't have any other IDE devices using up the only IDE slot on the MOBO, it should work.


5 pages here...setting it to display 20 posts per page makes reading long threads alot easier.


cuzzaUK said:


> haha ok thanks alot pal
> 
> is everything ok to order now ? is it safe for me to order everythin ?
> 
> Thanks


http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=DRL-GH22NS50

Id recommend going with that one, SATA drives uses smaller cables so it looks cleaner than those IDE ribbon cables, plus it also helps airflow over ide cables.


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 8, 2009)

And if you were going to ask, yes the motherboard comes with Sata cables to use with the harddrive and DVD burner.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel (Nov 8, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> 5 pages here...setting it to display 20 posts per page makes reading long threads alot easier.



Ooh, got to try that, thanks for the tip


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 8, 2009)

lmao how did u read my mind haha !! haha thanks


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 8, 2009)

cuzzauk said:


> lmao how did u read my mind haha !! Haha thanks


 
esp


----------



## Stoic Sentinel (Nov 8, 2009)

StrangleHold said:


> esp



Nice


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 8, 2009)

[YT]BxgeSv88c2w[/YT]


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=GCX-XNGTX275X

is that better than than this

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=GCS-XR585H1


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 8, 2009)

5850 is better.


----------



## bomberboysk (Nov 8, 2009)

And to back up that statement:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ATI/Radeon_HD_5870

Focus on the 5850, most places its at or above the 285 let alone 275.


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 8, 2009)

is it the best i can get wif my money ?


----------



## bomberboysk (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 8, 2009)

ok lmao, u can close this thread now if ya want. Thanks alot guys really helped me out 1!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 8, 2009)

Your going to have a good system.


----------



## cuzzaUK (Nov 8, 2009)

yay   i will be back on here if i need more help lol, THANKS !!


----------

